# help dogs mated need to stop pregnancy



## moonbeampuppies

Hi folks need some help, my year old bulldog has become a women this morning. One of the breeding males got to her, connected and possible got her pregnant. I have managed to prevent this happening up until I had a friend over that let out one of the males out without knowing my female was out too. I am scared and to far from a vet right now. What can I do? I read that block cohosh works to stop a pregnancy. By chance do you know how many milligrams I should give here, and how many pills I should give her? She is between 50 and 60pds.


----------



## Oregon Julie

I don't know of anything that will safely prevent pregnancy in dogs. The vets can give them a "mismate" shot, but there is an increased risk of a uterine infection after using this shot. Part of the problem with uterine infections in dogs is that they can have very subtle signs of a problem and if you don't catch it in time the dog can easily die. The treatment for this infection is spaying the *****.

Did this ***** just start spotting today? You said she became a woman this morning, not sure if you are referring to the actual sex act doing that or the fact that she is having her first season. If she just started spotting this AM it is possible that she isn't actually fertile at this point and that being young and inexperienced she allowed the dog to breed her before a more experienced ***** would have and nothing will happen as a result.


----------



## moonbeampuppies

Hi Oregon Julie, Nope she is in her second week, was referring to her becoming a women by doing the act. I don't want to do the mismate shot herd a lot of bad things about it, don't want to hurt the dog, an pretty expensive. She is a year old and should have another year under her before she breeds. I'm new to this and pretty much was dropped in my lap. I lost my husband a couple of months ago, this was his dog. I have been in shock and over whelmed with grief. I know not a good excuse, just really short on money after funeral and other expenses. Was going to get them fixed, but couldn't get it done for a while. I'm scared for her and worried and just don't know what to do. I'm new to this area and already been taken advantage of by a couple of the vets here in AZ. I don't think i could bare to loose another member of my family (i.e my pets).


----------



## farmmom

Look at the second post in this thread. LadyCat posts what worked for her.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/pe...ng-will-lutylase-work-stop-dog-pregnancy.html


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

If you were going to get them fixed anyway... then just have her spayed. MOST HSUS Orginazations offer free or very low cost spays and neuters to bully breeds. I'm sure you can find one near you. Also check your local craigslist under 'pets' for listings of low cost spay clinics.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> If you were going to get them fixed anyway... then just have her spayed. MOST HSUS Orginazations offer free or very low cost spays and neuters to bully breeds. I'm sure you can find one near you. Also check your local craigslist under 'pets' for listings of low cost spay clinics.



This is the safest way to stop her pregnancy. The other methods can cause uterine infections which will require a spay to cure, only then its a very dangerous spay. See if your local animal shelter knows of a low cost spay clinic.


----------



## Cygnet

If you're in the Maricopa or Casa Grande area, I can recommend Casa Grande Animal Hospital. They're not the cheapest, but they do good work. I've used them for 10+ years for both livestock and small animals.


----------



## TedH71

Just wondering what makes you think you were taken advantage of by the vet clinics you went to?


----------



## Oregon Julie

moonbeampuppies said:


> Hi Oregon Julie, Nope she is in her second week, was referring to her becoming a women by doing the act. I don't want to do the mismate shot herd a lot of bad things about it, don't want to hurt the dog, an pretty expensive. She is a year old and should have another year under her before she breeds. I'm new to this and pretty much was dropped in my lap. I lost my husband a couple of months ago, this was his dog. I have been in shock and over whelmed with grief. I know not a good excuse, just really short on money after funeral and other expenses. Was going to get them fixed, but couldn't get it done for a while. I'm scared for her and worried and just don't know what to do. I'm new to this area and already been taken advantage of by a couple of the vets here in AZ. I don't think i could bare to loose another member of my family (i.e my pets).



Well first of all I am very sorry for your loss of your husband, a rough time to say the least. Second, don't be too hard on yourself about the oops breeding. Stuff happens and life goes on, it isn't the end of the world that this ***** got bred. It does sound as if she was bred during what should have been a fertile time:-(

You said she was a bull dog. Are we talking English Bulldog or American Bulldog? If she is an English Bulldog I would think long and hard about just getting her spayed. As I am sure you know they are a c-section breed and unless these are going to be purebred pups this is going to be a rather expensive deal for mixed breed puppies. 

Even if she is an American Bulldog I still might consider spaying her unless you are ready, willing, and able to try to re-home all of her pups. I happen to really like Bull breeds, but I would not want to breed them because of the type of idiot that seems to be attracted to them. It will take a lot sifting through potential puppy people to get decent ones, IMO.

Again I am sorry for the difficulties you have been experiencing and I hope that you come to a decision on this and things go smoothly. Take care and please let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## Wolf Flower

With everything you have on your plate right now, I think the best thing to do would be to get your ***** spayed. That way you know she will not have puppies, you won't lose sleep worrying about it, the spay will be over with, and you won't have the risk associated with pyometra. Do you have a credit card for emergencies? This would apply as an emergency. If this is an English Bulldog, you realize that many if not most of them need C-sections to give birth? Trust me, that will be a LOT more expensive than getting her spayed in the next week or so, so you'll be money ahead doing it now.

Ask around for a low-cost spay/neuter clinic, or if there is a vet that takes payments or Care Credit. CareCreditÂ® Veterinary Financing for Pet Care, Pet Surgery, Vaccinations & Other Veterinary Medicine Procedures


----------

